# Babies movements - 33 weeks pregnant



## Vickybunny (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there

I'm 33 weeks today and like most mums to be at this stage, I'm finding it near impossible to get to sleep at night!!! 

The problem is that when I try to sleep on my left side, he ( my baby! ) kicks like CRAZY and I have to move to the right, which is really uncomfortable as I have sciatica. 

My placenta was full covering at 20 weeks and am waiting for a scan to see if its moved ( I'm guessing I'll be having a c section )
Do you think the placenta covering my os and my babies manic kicking when I'm on my left side are connected?? 

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

When you lie on your left side you release any compression on the blood vessels to your baby, so that's usually why you get more activity when you lie on that side. If we are monitoring women and we need to wake the baby up, we ask them to lie on their left. The only other thing I can suggest is to try propping yourself up with lots of pillows and sleeping upright,
Hope things improve soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

